# EMS Today 2005



## Jon (Jan 25, 2005)

Is anyone going to EMS Today (The JEMS confrence)?

Just might be neat if any of you will be in town to finally meet.


Jon


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm considering it. I'm not sure if I will be able to make it yet but I'm sure that if I can it would be really cool to finally meet some of you guys!


----------



## Jon (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jan 25 2005, 10:55 PM
> * Is anyone going to EMS Today (The JEMS confrence)?
> 
> Just might be neat if any of you will be in town to finally meet.
> ...


There are pluses and minuses:

Plus:
we would all get to meet each other

Minus:
You would all have PARESCUE hit on you

Plus:
We coould have intresting discussions

Minus:
Chimpie and Goddess would be choking the life out of each other

Plus:
Dunno, but it might be cool

Minus:
RescueEMT and myself aren't nearly as handsome in person


Jon


----------



## emtchic83 (Jan 26, 2005)

I may head down for a day, can't afford to spend the whole weekend...


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 26, 2005)

Hell, too much has been going on lately I'm not even sure where it is.

_does google search_

Yeah, Philly.  Yeah, I'm not going to make it.  My picture is in my profile.  You all can print it out and pretend I'm with you.

Chimp


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 26, 2005)

I wouldn't mind to be hit on quite so much... I'm not all that georgeous in person either.... But then again that's ok cuz dying people don't care what you look like!!

Maybe if we end up going we can all have lunch together one of the days!


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Jan 26 2005, 02:04 PM
> * I wouldn't mind to be hit on quite so much... I'm not all that georgeous in person either.... But then again that's ok cuz dying people don't care what you look like!!
> 
> Maybe if we end up going we can all have lunch together one of the days! *


 If it was closer to the center of our great land I would go. Philly is to far away, and I really didnt like being there the last time I was.


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 26, 2005)

You know it would be better this time, we'd be there... at least if I can get there i can speak on behalf of a we


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry 40's... you are a touch too young for me. Jon on the other hand...


----------



## Jon (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 27 2005, 09:37 PM
> * Sorry 40's... you are a touch too young for me. Jon on the other hand...  *


 WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING ME INTO THIS FOR???


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jan 26 2005, 06:03 AM
> * Minus:
> Chimpie and Goddess would be choking the life out of each other. *


 Umm, did I miss something?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Jan 27 2005, 11:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Jan 27 2005, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jan 26 2005, 06:03 AM
> * Minus:
> Chimpie and Goddess would be choking the life out of each other. *


Umm, did I miss something? [/b][/quote]
I must have missed it, too.

But I'll go ahead and put my money is on rescuecpt...

Sorry, Chimpie!


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jan 27 2005, 10:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jan 27 2005, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jan 27 2005, 09:37 PM
> * Sorry 40's... you are a touch too young for me. Jon on the other hand...  *


WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING ME INTO THIS FOR??? [/b][/quote]
Calm it! I didn't say that I would get with you guys... I just said I wouldn't mind getting hit on! After all when you take old men to the hospital every day and they tell you how pretty you are sometimes it's nice to have someone remotely young think that you're pretty! Chill!


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Jan 28 2005, 05:25 AM
> * After all when you take old men to the hospital every day and they tell you how pretty you are sometimes it's nice to have someone remotely young think that you're pretty! Chill![/SIZE][/color][/font] *


 I dont know about all that but I do know this... I am just happy when someone doesn't look at me with disgust, then pity, and take off running in fright!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Jan 28 2005, 09:56 AM
> * I dont know about all that but I do know this... I am just happy when someone doesn't look at me with disgust, then pity, and take off running in fright!!!   *


 Wow, you only get pity and disgust.  I just wish they would not laugh as they turned to run.


----------



## runindash05 (Jan 28, 2005)

You guys could have all met up in philly and chilled with the "Real World"!!  Anyone know of anything like that going on down here in FL??  Lemme know...

Brandon


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2005)

I think this is a great idea, and maybe one day we can have a meet-up.  I can't go to the EMS Today conference, but maybe next year.

(And you're still all invited to the weekly steak dinner at rescuecpt's house.  "ole Chimp volunteered to do the dishes this week)


----------



## Jon (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by runindash05_@Jan 28 2005, 11:37 AM
> * You guys could have all met up in philly and chilled with the "Real World"!! Anyone know of anything like that going on down here in FL?? Lemme know...
> 
> Brandon *


Don't even start... I'm From west Chester, Land of Bam Magera and Johnny Knoxville.


Jon


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 28, 2005)

It is so strange to see Bam and the guys on TV. His cousin is one of my friends and I used to party with him and his friends.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jan 28 2005, 05:01 PM
> * I think this is a great idea, and maybe one day we can have a meet-up.  I can't go to the EMS Today conference, but maybe next year.
> 
> (And you're still all invited to the weekly steak dinner at rescuecpt's house.  "ole Chimp volunteered to do the dishes this week) *


 LOL... wait... what is this gang up on Chimpie thing?  I'll start flingin poo.  Don't temp me cause I will.   h34r:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 28, 2005)

There is still the Lobster dinner at MedicStudent's too. I think Chimp Volunteered to buy and cook there.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry... this chimp is allergic to sea food.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't say you were eating...


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Jan 28 2005, 09:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Jan 28 2005, 09:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-40sCutest_@Jan 28 2005, 05:25 AM
> * After all when you take old men to the hospital every day and they tell you how pretty you are sometimes it's nice to have someone remotely young think that you're pretty! Chill![/SIZE][/color][/font] *


I dont know about all that but I do know this... I am just happy when someone doesn't look at me with disgust, then pity, and take off running in fright!!!   [/b][/quote]
 Dunno...but PARESCUEEMT seems to get all three from EVERYONE - patients, cute nursing staff, his partner.....


Jon


----------



## 40sCutest (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow you guys are really harsh!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Feb 6 2005, 12:24 PM
> * Wow you guys are really harsh!! *


 So???

I'm nicer in person - actually a little shy... :unsure: 



Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 6, 2005)

WHAT!?!?!?!?!? YOU SHY!?!?!?!?!? Don't make me laugh!!!!! too late... *HA!*


----------



## Margaritaville (Feb 6, 2005)

40'scutest and coloradoEMT -

Don't sweat it - We all look good after 0200 and 6 beers. Ever heard of "Coyote Ugly".

There's hope for all of us!


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Feb 6 2005, 08:04 PM
> * 40'scutest and coloradoEMT -
> 
> Don't sweat it - We all look good after 0200 and 6 beers. Ever heard of "Coyote Ugly".
> ...


 you forgot to include me


Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 6 2005, 07:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 6 2005, 07:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Margaritaville_@Feb 6 2005, 08:04 PM
> * 40'scutest and coloradoEMT -
> 
> Don't sweat it - We all look good after 0200 and 6 beers. Ever heard of "Coyote Ugly".
> ...


you forgot to include me


Jon [/b][/quote]
 To every rule there is an exception.

I guess we're it.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Feb 6 2005, 07:04 PM
> * 40'scutest and coloradoEMT -
> 
> Don't sweat it - We all look good after 0200 and 6 beers. Ever heard of "Coyote Ugly".
> ...


 Oh thank you!!! I feel like a stud once again!!  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok - Big night - tomorrow I leave (and drive 40 minutes  )

Anyone else going to be around, PM me if you want to get together.

Jon


----------



## Jon (Mar 22, 2005)

OK.... I'm BAAAACK!

Great confrence.

Probably the most intresting session was the one I almost didn't go to - Bob Davis (Former Medic, USA Today writer) Talking of his Series on Prehospital SCA (sudden cardiac arrest) survival.

I swear, half the room wanted to buy him a beer, and the other half wanted to drag him out back and beat him with an O2 tank. Everyone went through both phases  

He spoke on whether a system with fewer Paramedics does better than a compartivly sized system with more, and therefore less medical oversight.

Some said he was slandering the names of good medics.

Others said it is time to look at us critically and have reasearch to back it up..


Awsome confrence.

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmmm... interesting thoughts.


----------

